# My teammates put their slingshots ready



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

The day began Jan. 22 season friendly tournament on a roll (not valid for the rankin) in a nearby town called "Quijorna" taking advantage of their celebrations, organized a run where the partners enjoyed a great day of shooting and good food, the coin toss winner was Javier Diez has greatly improved his shooting technique, I do not have pictures of the tournament, I could not attend these tournaments are held on holidays and me is when I work.
Javier told me that when my local computer bag the slingshot were left stunned, had to make two categories.
Manuel and Javier are still working on the design, I make these pictures.

greetings to all

(Use translators)


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Like them all, but the purple one is the best looking. Hope they all shoot well this season.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

They look very interesting, I really like the one on the far right. Is he planning on selling them?


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Really cool! How's that sight work?


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

orcrender said:


> Like them all, but the purple one is the best looking. he they all shoot well this season.


thank you very much, we have good slingshot, hopefully working the human side.

cheers ... alf


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Jesus Freak said:


> Nice!


Gracias mate .


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Sling Jim said:


> They look very interesting, I really like the one on the far right. Is he planning on selling them?


Hi Jim Sling

Will report to Manuel Paredes (designer and craftsman) of your desire.
thank you very much for your interest.
Cheers ... alf


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

*Awesome tournament!!!...belos tirachinos, hombre!!*


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

SlingshotTristin said:


> Really cool! How's that sight work?


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Is the sight accurate?


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Quercusuber said:


> *Awesome tournament!!!...belos tirachinos, hombre!!*


Thank you very much mate, in my town there are many crazy about the slingshot.









cheers


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

SlingshotTristin said:


> Is the sight accurate?


I do not know what you mean, I understand the sense given to the translator to the question, sorry.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Uh, when you point with the sight at the target does the ball hit where the sight was pointed?


----------



## Taco (Feb 2, 2012)

Que diseno interesante e inovador! Bien hecho!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

SlingshotTristin said:


> Uh, when you point with the sight at the target does the ball hit where the sight was pointed?


not exactly, depends on the position.
the object vertically to the left of the spotlight, in position 45 º to the right target front sight, I have not practiced a lot with this design, I'm making me one to practice at the point of gangsta style looks good for nothing.
I hope to have successful mate


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Taco said:


> Que diseno interesante e inovador! Bien hecho!


Muchas gracias por sus palabras en Español , animo tienes que hacerte uno .
un abrazo Taco


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

every time i see this slingshot style , i drool at the pictures . i wish i owned one . muchas gracias amigo por los fotos .


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

SlingshotTristin said:


> Uh, when you point with the sight at the target does the ball hit where the sight was pointed?


Sights are made to be calbrated by the shooter. No sights are inaccurate, consistency of the shooter's form is the point.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Imperial said:


> every time i see this slingshot style , i drool at the pictures . i wish i owned one . muchas gracias amigo por los fotos .


Imperial thank you very much, I'm making me one with the wooden arms'll upload photos when you have finished.
Cheers ...... alf


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

kobe23 said:


> Uh, when you point with the sight at the target does the ball hit where the sight was pointed?


Sights are made to be calbrated by the shooter. No sights are inaccurate, consistency of the shooter's form is the point.
[/quote]

Share their thoughts, practice and perseverance are the shooter.
Thanks mate
cheers .... alf


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I like these Hi-TECH, Tactical slingshots.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

hola ALF, un par de preguntas por favor. por qué el agarre de martillo? que son hermosas y realmente me encantaría saber cómo comprar una? es el agarre de martillo a su favorito o se trata sobre todo de tiro al blanco? hace la vista la interferencia con la trayectoria de la banda? quizás causando daños a las bandas? Por último, quisiera decir hondas hermosasa disfrutar de mi amigo.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hola Newconvert

Siento no haber podido contestarte antes .

Sobre la 1 pregunta , el agarre de martillo no es mi estilo , pero a todos mis amigos les encanta este agarre , mis amigos solo practican tiro de precision y siempre con la misma tecnica , son muy cerrados a los cambios, en mi caso me gusta practicar y dominar todos los estilos .

el especialista del hierro y diseñador es Manuel Paredes , le he comentado los deseos de alguno de ustedes pero me comenta que no tiene tiempo ,.......
He estado trabajando con Javier en este diseño todo en madera , Javier tiene mas tiempo y no para de hacerlos y probar ideas , he conseguido que abra su canal en you tube , el me comenta que si estaria dispuesto a intercambiar o a vender , tengo que conseguir que ingrese en el foro .
sobre lo que me comentas de la vision y interferencias de las gomas no hay problemas , siempre que lo tengas bien equilibrado
esta claro que es un modelo para hacer tiro al blanco , pero al mio no le pondre punto de mira.
si tienes alguna duda estare encantado en atenderte .

Un abrazo .........Alf


newconvert said:


> holaALF,un par de preguntaspor favor.por qué elagarre de martillo?que son hermosasy realmenteme encantaríasabercómo compraruna?es elagarre de martilloa su favoritoo se tratasobre todode tiro al blanco?hacela vistala interferenciacon la trayectoria dela banda?quizáscausando dañosa las bandas?Por último, quisieradecirhondashermosasa disfrutar demi amigo.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hola Alfshooter,gracias mucho para los picturos de Tournament!!!! Me gusta los Tirachinas! Magnifico!!!!! Flatband


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Flatband said:


> Hola Alfshooter,gracias mucho para los picturos de Tournament!!!! Me gusta los Tirachinas! Magnifico!!!!! Flatband


Thank you very much Mr. Gary, I would like to share with you and your friends a good "Paella" and a few shots, ****ing away.
A hug Master


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

alfshooter said:


> holaALF,un par de preguntaspor favor.por qué elagarre de martillo?que son hermosasy realmenteme encantaríasabercómo compraruna?es elagarre de martilloa su favoritoo se tratasobre todode tiro al blanco?hacela vistala interferenciacon la trayectoria dela banda?quizáscausando dañosa las bandas?Por último, quisieradecirhondashermosasa disfrutar demi amigo.


[/quote]


hola Alf
muchas gracias por su respuesta tibia, que respondió a todas mis preguntas, por lo que mis cuchillos si estoy en el proceso de venta de ellos, pero sólo tengo 4 izquierda, me alegro de que me fui a mi canal de You Tube para echar un vistazo . si está bien, voy a hacer uno deellos yo mismo, soy muy mucho que, como me gusta aprender todos los métodos de rodaje, así como su construcción. sus amigos tienen algunos tiradores hermosas, les digo queadmiro su trabajo y que voy a hacer mi diseño similar pero diferente a la suya.

la honda de tu avatar es todavía uno de los más bellos que he visto hasta ahora
buena salud
un abrazo


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Very cool, I want one!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Thank you very much, the merits are of Manuel and Javier.

Cheers ....... Alf


----------

